# Putting all of my hope into Adderall or Vyvanse



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I've read some anecdotal reports on dopaminergic stimulants and the effects it has on dpdr. It seems to work well for a lot of people. Yesterday I got some great news that could help finally end my dpdr. I've been unemployed 1.5 years now due to this crippling condition, but I just got a job offer to work a shipping/receiving job for $20/h! Coming back to the emotional world is not so painful anymore. I still have a my past to deal with though. Unfortunately there's no way I could work while DPed, so I told him I could only start after the 18th which is when I have my psychiatrist appointment. He said it was fine.

There is a problem though. I agreed to the job thinking/hoping that Adderall would end my dp, and that my personality would come back. But, if it doesn't work I'm kind of screwed. I'm planning on trying hypnotherapy on the 19th if a spot is available. If adderall can get me into my window of tolerance, I may be able to process negative emotions/trauma which could create a lasting change in me. I could also call the crisis line as well, just to talk to someone and vent.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ethan_g9191919191 (May 9, 2018)

DONT DO ADDERALL! It is partially the cuase of my girlfriends emotional numbness which is why im here to find help. I promise adderall wont help


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh.. well for these cases it seemed to have a positive effect on emotions


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ADHD/comments/67m2xl

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49926-dpdr-cured-what-workedwhat-didnt/


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

While I'm not saying it won't work for you, I do question the wisdom of accepting a job that you otherwise would not be able to do on the assumption the ADDerall will fix your problem.

From my experience, ADDerall had no effect on my emotional numbness. If anything it had the opposite effect. However it did help with my creativity and ability to (hyper)focus on my school work, which is what I needed more immediately at the time.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

For me Vyvanse felt like the total opposite to what I needed, instead of a calm smart me which I thought was the point, I got a repudiative, chain-smoking person who spent ages trying to write one page because i'd re read it 100 times, had no chill and would send me from happy to depressed over 12 hours, it's a roller coaster that i soon stopped paying for. If i had taken it at a work place i'd have been fired on the spot.

Might work for you, you never know but honestly I think you should strongly consider a backup plan of something like

Effexor (SNRI)

Escitalopram (SSRI)

Clear head and emotions only comes for me with an AD thats working. YMMV.

Good thing about Vyvanse i suppose is you'll know pretty much that day, minus the euphoria that will go away (thank god it's not as fun as it sounds).. good luck


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I actually just got my prescription today for Adderal XR 20mg and I took it at about 3PM. It's been 3 1/2 hours now and so far I'm still DPDRed but I feel more grounded, relaxed, and much less irritable. According to google, the peak for adderall seems to be 7 hours. So maybe something will happen in the next couple of hours. Also, I do feel less DPDR at night compared to morning so there's that. I really want to try taking CBD phenibut or kratom with the Adderall, but I should probably see what the Adderall does on its own first.

Day 2: Took the adderall at 10:35AM. Went for a run to the elementary school that I went to and ran a few sprints across the grass field. I even took off my running shoes and socks because I had heard there was some health benefits to having your barefeet in direct contact with the earth. Definitely not scientifically proven, but I thought, "why not?". The itchiness that I feel now IS making me more aware of my own feet though. So, I guess it did something. Adderall definitely increases my ability to stay present, focused, and more energy but emotionally it doesn't seem to be doing much. It does let me actually meditate which helps my dpdr. Another plus is that I feel motivated to do things, making healthy smoothies and staying hydrated is pretty easy to maintain on adderall. I've got a sink full of dishes and I think I can actually wash them today. I was able to take a 10 minute cold shower because of Adderall and right now I feel a lot more alive. I've been following the nofap community and they advocate taking cold showers as well. Now I understand the mental benefits. I think inflammation can really effect the mind. Adderall has made me feel more grounded so maybe I'm not as sensitive to the cold. Usually I can only do like 20 seconds. I feel like I can take an ice bath right now. Hopefully I don't catch a cold. I also feel like I have the energy to properly work out. I feel like I can deadlift 20 reps easy when usually I can barely do 5.

Day 3: Took my third dose at around 7am. I decided to decrease the dosage to about 15mg because I felt head pressure yesterday at 20mg. I've also taken CBD Oil, phosphatidylserine, L carnitine, L tyrosine, and NAC. It's 7:30 am and right now I already feel much better than yesterday. Instead of running today, I'm gonna try practicing tennis serves for 30 minutes and see how it afffects my dp. Things are starting to feel oddly familiar.. I'm starting to feel more human and real. I feel more self aware. 2pm and now I feel I feel unmotivated, numb, and irritable. Went to the gym and did some working out and TRE and felt really good, but didn't effect my dp. It's 10:18pm now and I guess I've just been dealing with the comedown? I feel really numb and blank.

Day 4: I don't think Adderall is really for dpdr. I can only see it helping motivation and energy which then actually lets you do things like working out, meditation, nofap, and eating healthy.


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Got some Clomipramine 25mg and I'm gonna take it tonight.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

do you know which medicine can return you being in a body? please advice


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Took Clomipramine 25mg last night and I already feel more human, emotional, connected, and in my body. I did also take 3 drops of CBD oil though. Side effects of the clomipramine are drowsiness, tingliness, and dry mouth. I wonder what it'll be like after a month.

Day 2: I'm getting headaches but I can combat it with taking a shower and meditation.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

what about benzos like clonopine, will they help to be in body?


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I have no idea about benzos. A lot of people do seem to have relief from them though.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Clomipramine is an AD that takes 6-8 weeks to work.. no point taking it one day. If you are going on an AD get it from a doctor, doesn't overly sound like you did.

clonopine - Good for a panic attack, not a long term solution or cure, eventually you have to give it up as your tolerance builds and then often people are worse than they started.. so avoid this route


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I got the clomipramine from my psychiatrist. He prescribed me 25mg 1 week and 50mg for 2 weeks. So far I noticed it makes me drowsy and unmotivated, but it relieves my anxiety in a physical sense. My body isn't constantly tight and I don't have to tiptoe around my house anymore. i'm still DPDRed, but I feel more connected to the emotional world. I feel more anxious going outside because I'm more aware of other people. This is really my first time actually trying an antidepressant for more than a week. I usually quit after 3 days because of the side effects, but I've realized that if I ever want to get better, I'm just gonna have to push through the side effects.


----------

